# Exo-Terra Tank Question



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I have an Exo-Terra tank that I use for native frogs that my son likes to catch and observe. Since we only keep them for a few months and then release them, and we cycle in a variety of species, I haven't spend a lot of time on the landscaping. Also, all the animals we keep are large enough to eat crickets.

My question is - how do you seal the Exo-Terra tanks sufficiently to keep the feeder insects from escaping when using it to house dart frogs? I've had full-sized crickets escape and I have to feed the pinheads a couple at a time or they end up in our bathroom, kitchen, bed, etc., which is not popular. I don't like it myself. I can't imagine keeping FF from escaping.

I love the design, but there are so many escape routes, which has prevented me from using one for my dart frogs, that I wonder if I'm missing something.

Also, since high humidity isn't as critical, I use the screen lid that came with the tank. Do they make glass lids?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Some folks get a piece of glass to lay over the top. Last night I saw one with plastic wrap over the screen.

Also, some folks get a piece of tubing, slice it length wize, and then put it on the inside edges of the doors, to fly proof.

I don't have one of these tanks so I haven't personally tried either thing.


----------



## nepenthes (Mar 21, 2010)

You can get glass cut at any hardware store to fit...you can even cut it so you can move or take out a piece to adjust humidity...I used the plastic that I had left over after weather proofing my windows this past winter. I just taped the edges and sealed the top as if it were a window... I then took a razor and cut a small opening to help control humidity.


----------



## Yobosayo (Sep 27, 2009)

Chytrid.....


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Yobosayo said:


> Chytrid.....


----------



## DougP (Feb 9, 2010)

JimO said:


>


Do a search on the forum for Chytrid. By rotating in different frogs into one enclosure you could be infecting frogs and then releasing them back out into nature to spread this fungus. Of course this is not the case if you clean and disinfect the tank after each use.

D.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

It is never good to take an animal from the wild keep it in captivity then release it. you could potentialy wipe out an entire population in the wild if the animals catch something in captivity. Which CAN happen !


----------



## NMiamiguy40 (Feb 23, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about taking a local frog and keeping it in captivity and then releasing it a few months later. I live in Florida and people have been doing it here forever and all our local species are doing fine here. However if u are switching species in that same tank then you can cross contaminate and then possibly wipe out a bunch of local frogs. Stick with the same species or disinfect and replace everything before you put in a new species


----------



## cin_cindi (Apr 15, 2010)

I put the end bit of a banana in the tank to attract the fruit flies so they have no need to escape, and then change it ever couple of days. I do have a regular source for bananas though. I understand a slice of orange works just as well, though I've never tried it.


----------



## NMiamiguy40 (Feb 23, 2010)

i have a zoo med with the screen it came with and a glass top that i put on top of the screen with a one inch gap in the front to let airflow in or out and to keep the glass from steaming up. there is only one door on the front and since i custom built it on the inside i made sure that the foam came out further on the side of the tank where the door closes and it fits snuggly to the foam so no escapes for me. At least i have not found any in my home yet.


----------

